# Who's your guitar "hero", and why?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It _could_ be someone contemporary whose playing you love, but it doesn't _have_ to be. It doesn't have to be anyone who was "best" in some way. It could be someone whose accomplishments in another decade you view as pivotal. It could be somebody who inspired a movement or genre. It could be someone who changed your view of what guitar was about forever; someone who _thought_ differently about guitar. It could be someone whose playing set a benchmark in some manner that many others have aspired to. It could be the artist that first got you to pick up a guitar, or want to practice. It could be a lot of different things. People identify their personal heroes for many different reasons.

I'll start it off. One of my all-time guitar heroes is Steve Cropper. Not flashy. Always tasteful, and any song he ever played on you simply couldn't imagine it being played _any_ differently than the way he did it. The guy who consistently provided the last missing piece to the song that completed it. When I saw Booker T and the MGs at Bluesfest a decade or so back, I listened carefully to Cropper and kept thinking "Man, that is_ exactly_ the note I would have played, right there." I hadn't realized prior to that evening how much I had been influenced by him and tried to model my own approach after his.

So who are your personal heroes?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Page - he made me want to play guitar. From the riffs to the image to the production abilities, he was the 'first guy', for me. That scene in "It Might Get Loud", where he starts playing Whole Lotta Love and the other two guys respectfully put their guitars down and just bask in the glory says it all to me. That's what I woulda done, too.

Steve Howe - he (and Yes) showed me where a rock band could go. They got me out of the '3 versus and out' stuff that I was mostly listening to at the time. I think the fact that he won Best Overall Guitar Player 5 years in a row in the late 70's says a lot (something GP mag didn't think would happen, with the eclectic votes they got for that category).

Brian May - he defined tone to me. He had that majestic, harmonized sound that just got me (or that I just got). No one really duplicates it. I don't know how much he had to do with their production, but they were kind of doing their own thing there, as well. At least until they got sucked into that synthesizer world they resisted for so long.

There are others, from Alex Lifeson to Steve Morse to ....... well, I could go on but I'll never remember them all.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Colin James - a perfect player with taste and flash in appropriate amounts ............ and he can sing and write too.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Not my only hero, of course, but this is what I'm aiming for. The notes, easy; the quality, hard to match.
Vince Gill.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I got started on Page - my friends older brother gave me a taped copy of Houses of the Holy and that was my first real exposure to rock - but my hero was Hendrix. I had a large collection of vinyl including some imports and bootlegs (that I gave away to one of my sons friends last year), full of concerts and obscure studio stuff both early pre-fame, and later Electric Lady stuff. It wasn't all amazing, but enough of it was to inspire my worship.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

In high school I discovered the solo work of David Lindley and Joe Walsh. I think the thing that struck me about their solo stuff was how different it was from the stuff that they were known for. As a result, I learned to broaden my musical horizons a bit. Not sure that makes them "heroes", per se, but I always respected both players, not only for doing stuff that wasn't particularly commercial or popular, but also for putting their own tastes aside and contributing to a more collaborative effort.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Hands down for me it has to be Andy Timmons. To me, he has the perfect blend between technique and taste. Every note expresses something, even in a quick run. If I was half the player he is, I'd be pretty stoked! Even when he is just messing around and improvising melodies, they sound heart-crushingly good.

Sadly, unless I'm covering a song of his, I sound nothing like him when I play.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

J. S. Bach ~ baroque
Rory Gallagher ~ blues/rock/folk
Roy Buchanan ~ blues/rock
Jimmy Page ~ rock/folk/blues
Joscho Stephan ~ modern gypsy swing

Lots of others like Leslie West, Martin Barre, Pete Seeger, John Renbourn, David Gilmour, Keith Richards...but Bach and Gallagher, and I'm in heaven.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Mooh said:


> J. S. Bach ~ baroque
> Rory Gallagher ~ blues/rock/folk
> Roy Buchanan ~ blues/rock
> Jimmy Page ~ rock/folk/blues
> ...


Stupid Question of The Day!

Did Bach play guitar or just write for guitar. It seems intuitive that he would have to play to write for it, but I don't really know. And the level of genius he had, maybe not?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Wrote for a variety of instruments including lute, afaik.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

But was he a proficient guitar player? I think all of these guys were quite good keyboard players, but I've never given guitar playing a second thought. Again, sorry if it's a dumb question, but I don't really know.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Pete Townshend for his powerful, simple and intuitive riffs.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

jimi hendrix of couse, not only his, and his alones, other worldly playing, also his " spiritual " and evocative,- and also inspiring lyrics ",scuse me while i kiss the sky......................" or if i dont see you no more on this world Ill meet you on the next one----and dont be late
the living rock guitar king goes to KEEF fn RICHARDS !!! ^)@# this is not fake news !!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess Clapton if i have to choose a well known guitarist just cause i always liked his style. But my real guitar hero has to be Steve Pittico just cause i had a chance to play a gig with him. True gentleman and all around great guy.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Absolutely none. I am in awe of great singers. They can do shit that I will never be able to do. As much of a joke Elvis became, even at the end he was a master with his pipes. So many powerful singers out there.............


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Page and Howe whom are my influences but I have so many - one of them being Steve Morse who answered when questioned about favorite guitar players: anyone that's played a great solo. Morse to me has the right attitude and it shows in his "no boundaries" approach to various music styles. A master of all trades. Gary Moore for his intensity, Scott Henderson for pushing the envelope and no compromise attitude for his music (doesn't care if it sells). Same for local guitar great John Findlay.

I'm sure if i answer this tomorrow, i will have a different response.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Forgot a big one: Pat Metheny. I saw him in concert and was blown away. The full package - musical, dedication to his craft, intensity. His music just shouts happiness. Incredible musician.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Moot said:


> Not my only hero, of course, but this is what I'm aiming for. The notes, easy; the quality, hard to match.
> Vince Gill.


Me too. Vince is my guitar hero. The tone, the intonation, technique, taste, etc.

Eric Clapton is another one for me. The way he plays blues guitar with such a smooth action. He plays so cleanly, at any speed. 

Roy Nichols, the very best of country picking mixed with the smoothness and innovation of a jazz master.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gordon Lightfoot

Listening to his music made me want to try and learn how to play the guitar. I owe him a lot...and I still like to listen to his playing and his lyrics.


----------



## gibsonguitarguy (Feb 17, 2010)

I have many but since no one is giving slash props 
I have to say I love his phrasing. So different than my Tendencies that I'm surprised when I hear it. That's a good thing and an original thing.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Interesting thread!


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

There is no way to nail this down completely but I've always been a big fan of Donald Roeser aka Buck Dharma of Blue Oyster Cult.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

BB King and Mark Knopfler - Why? Just listen to them!


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree with many other names mentioned...I'm going to add George Harrison and David Gilmour. George because he was the first player who made me think guitars were cool. I'd stand up on a table at home with a stick my mom used to poke the laundry in our ringer washer with, pretending I was George. I should have been Paul as I'm a lefty, but what would a 5 year old know 'bout that.
David because I always seem to find something new or inspiring in his PF or solo work, no matter how many times I listen to them. 
Even at my level, I still enjoy trying to interpret their playing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, i'd have to say that near the top of my list are the 2 warrens - haynes and dimartini.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> well, i'd have to say that near the top of my list are the 2 warrens - haynes and dimartini.


I knew that one of your favorites would be Warren Haynes of the Gov't Mule. 

My guitar hero is my son's best friend. He plays acoustic. He bought me my very first guitar and amp. I owe the joy of my life to him. He absolutely changed my life and added so much happiness to it with the gift of a starter guitar kit. I have something to be excited about everyday.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I'll start it off. One of my all-time guitar heroes is Steve Cropper.


I agree he's one of my heroes too. Look at the smile on my face when Steve and Johnny Rosch walked into a Toronto bar where I was playing that night:











But my true guitar hero is Wes Montgomery. Absolutely change the way a guitar played along with Charlie Christensen. The guy who inspires me today is Eric Clapton, humble, talented, and just a real nice guy.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

.............and you thought I was going to say Eddie Van Halen and/or Angus Young!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

My two favourite guitarists are George Harrison and The Cars guitarist, Elliot Easton. I have other guitar influences as well but those two are my biggest influences.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

always been a big Steve Lukather fan from the beginning of Toto. when you see what this guy has played one outside of his "day" job its staggering. appeared on a 1000 albums of one type or another as a session guy in his career . and all types of stuff. Add to the fact he can write and sing like a bird.

and of course Rik Emmet , Alex Lifeson, and Kim Mitchell . What canadian kid learning guitar in the mid 70's couldn't help but love these guys and their ability to hold together minimally instrumented bands .


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Hendrix and Robin Trower will always be at the top but have been on a Frank Marino kick lately.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I would have to say Johnny Winter. I am on a blues bender right now. No one in my books can top the Blues Master. Listening to Alive and Well right now. Good to get your mojo on to start your work day!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> But was he a proficient guitar player? I think all of these guys were quite good keyboard players, but I've never given guitar playing a second thought. Again, sorry if it's a dumb question, but I don't really know.


I don't honestly think Bach was personally proficient on lute or baroque guitar, though he would certainly have been aware of them and probably of their limitations. Lots of his music simply either plays well on guitar or can easily be adapted to it. 

In his time there was an instrument (pre-dating the modern piano) known as a lute-harpsichord which might have been his tonal objective. Who knows for certain, he died in 1750.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Neil Young when I was starting out learning the instrument. It was never too far advanced from what I was doing - chords I knew, solos I could get a grasp on, no finger tapping, excessive studio tricks, etc... The gold standard for the garage rock my buddies and I were kicking out at the time.

Jerry Garcia for listening pleasure/packing up for a week and around the Midwest (when that was an option).


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Roy Clarke-He inspired me
Steve Vai-He helps me appreciate why it's important to be technical, although I am far from it
Brian May-He just amazes me


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Way way way back,.... My first guitar hero was Mick Bloomfield (first two Butterfield albums), then Jeff Beck (Truth), and then Johnny Winter (Best live concert I have ever seen).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Way way way back,.... My first guitar hero was Mick Bloomfield (first two Butterfield albums), then Jeff Beck (Truth), and then Johnny Winter (Best live concert I have ever seen).


East-West was the absolute shiz-nazz in its day.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> My two favourite guitarists are George Harrison and The Cars guitarist, Elliot Easton. I have other guitar influences as well but those two are my biggest influences.


Elliot Easton is the first guitarist I ever "noticed" as a kid. I begged the guitar store to substitute a Tele in the Squier "Strat Pack" my folks were getting for me because of him. I believe 100% I never really bonded with any of my Strats because he made such an impression on me early on.

Aside from him, David Gilmour and Jerry Cantrell would be up there.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am saying it anyhow. I will always love Eddie no matter what anyone says cuz I don't care. I have loved him since the minute I heard him play back 35 years ago. He's got a donkey's ass for a personality but the boy can play.

I was never into AC/DC a lot. I liked them, especially Bon Scott. I have became obsessed with them in the last 5 or 6 years since I started playing. I just love Anguses playing. It's bold, rock n roll and blues all in mixed into one sweet sound. It has some sass!


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

My guitar idols have changed as my forehead grew bigger and my barber trips ended. When I was a teen It was EVH. Then SRV and Jimmy Page. Eric Johnson. Eric Clapton. Then Freddy King. Robert Johnson. Mark Knopfler. Today I listen a lot to Joe Bonamassa. Many seem to despise Joe. The man can play and his hands do a lot of the work without pedals. His pick attack and volume control are excellent. Joe not only plays guitars, he also knows how to play Tweed amps.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't know hat I have any guitar heroes as such--but I was heavily influenced by Albert King & Neil Young--among others.
As for some guitar players I love to listen to, even if most of them I can't play anything like--Glenn Kaiser, Phil Keaggy, Jeff Beck, Christopher Parkening...
Glenn Kaiser is the closest to what I do & what I can do--but he does play some diverse stuff--his biggest strength is the honesty in how he plays--he means it--and it comes across in his playing-especially his blues stuff...
Phil Keaggy is just amazing with all the different stuff he does so well.
Jeff Beck--well needs no introduction to most of you
Christopher Parkening is a classical guitar layer with fantastic technique & feeling-the expression in his playing is beautiful.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, I forgot to mention Mark Knopfler. He's one of the big ones for me. I remember where I was when I first heard The Dire Straits, cruising down highway 8 with a friend in his Dad's Buick. 

Life has a soundtrack, doesn't it?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I forgot to mention Mr. Beck. Another early hero to me.



Lola said:


> I am saying it anyhow. I will always love Eddie no matter what anyone says cuz I don't care. I have loved him since the minute I heard him play back 35 years ago. He's got a donkey's ass for a personality but the boy can play.


He stole my first 'girlfriend'. I'll never forgive him. But I do love his chops.



keithb7 said:


> My guitar idols have changed as my forehead grew bigger and my barber trips ended. When I was a teen It was EVH. Then SRV and Jimmy Page. Eric Johnson. Eric Clapton. Then Freddy King. Robert Johnson. Mark Knopfler. Today I listen a lot to Joe Bonamassa. Many seem to despise Joe. The man can play and his hands do a lot of the work without pedals. His pick attack and volume control are excellent. Joe not only plays guitars, he also knows how to play Tweed amps.


I love Joe, too, and don't get the hate (especially at that other site). Great player, and huge gear fan. What's not to like? Lots of jealousy there, I think.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Mooh said:


> Life has a soundtrack, doesn't it?


Yes it does. 
Check out "Travelling Music..." by Neil Peart. A good read.

I'll answer the thread question this way:

Favourite guitar players:
Pat Metheny - plays outside the box
Joe Satriani - technical prowess
David Gilmour - tone and taste
Andy Summers - inspiration to learn "uncommon" chords
Eric Clapton - tone and taste (Mark Knopfler would fall into this category too)

Guitar Hero:
My dear friend Dave Musil who encouraged me to take up this instrument so many years ago. Dave is an amazing bass player who lives in Vancouver.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Jimmy Page definitely. I listened every day after school to the Zep album Presence and to this day this album is one of my favourites.
Page's playing in particular on Nobody's Fault But Mine amazes and inspires me.

Dave Davies, The Kinks. Check out his growling and snarly playing throughout One For The Road. Never mind that he's considered a forefather of heavy metal.

Randy Bachman. He certainly doesn't have the chops of most guitarists mentioned here but songs like Roll On Down The Highway were definitely a part of a sound track to my kid years.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Since I first heard his instrumental album "Tiger Walk" : Robben Ford
Seamlessly blending genres into something unique.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Way back when I was young it was EVH. I just found that his playing was very melodic, tasty and but also unconventional. The intro to Mean Street sums him up the best in my mind. Riff wise too for the most part in the early days were awesome.

In between now and then came the boys from Lynyrd Skynyrd. They are absolutely top notch players - solos are great and awesome riffs to boot. Love the solos in Honky Tonk Nightime Man and I know a little. I use to try to learn them on Kramer back in the 80s 

Nowadays there are so many. Jim Campilongo comes to mind as probably the top guy. Really a quirky beautiful player but also a great song writer too. Other number one would be Charlie Hunter..... Others I like are Oz Noy, John Scofield, Kevin Breit, Greg V, Jason Loughlin, Chris Buono, Jeff Mcelrain


Oh yah and there is Hendrix!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

_I'm surprised nobody has yet pulled a Matthew McConaughey and declared that they were their own hero:
"And to my hero. That's who I chase. Now when I was 15 years old, I had a very important person in my life come to me and say 'who's your hero?' And I said, 'I don't know, I gotta think about that. Give me a couple of weeks.' I come back two weeks later, this person comes up and says 'who's your hero?' I said, 'I thought about it. You know who it is? It's me in 10 years.'_

Anyway I'll give this a whirl... But I have too many.

1) *Page *for riffs, acoustic playing, and a general acceptance of sloppiness
2) *Neil Young* for being so delicate with the acoustic and so "electric" with the electric
4) *Cobain*: attitude, gritty, disturbing sounds
5) *Gilmour*: as said before tone and taste
6) *Kevin Shields and Tom Morello*: For pushing the limits on what a guitar can sound like..
7) *BB King*: I saw him live and it blew my mind what he could do with so few notes
8)* Paco de Lucia*: Flamenco guitar kills me
9) *Hendrix* and always Hendrix: no explanation needed


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> _I'm surprised nobody has yet pulled a Matthew McConaughey and declared that they were their own hero:
> "And to my hero. That's who I chase. Now when I was 15 years old, I had a very important person in my life come to me and say 'who's your hero?' And I said, 'I don't know, I gotta think about that. Give me a couple of weeks.' I come back two weeks later, this person comes up and says 'who's your hero?' I said, 'I thought about it. You know who it is? It's me in 10 years.'_
> 
> Anyway I'll give this a whirl... But I have too many.
> ...


Dude. You nailed it.

I'll throw in Stephen Wilson from Porcupine Tree and Doug Martsch from Built To Spill. My personal favs. 

Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

My favourite guitar hero in the whole world is Mr Scott Kinsey:


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

First player to make me want to play:
_Kim Mitchell (Shakin like a human being era)_

First player to make me want to learn how "shred"
_Joe Satriani (Surfin with the Alien era)_

First player I became aware of to combine speed and Tasty lead breaks
_Chris Hayes (From all Huey Lewis albums until just after "Four Chords and Several Years ago")_

After those guys it was:
Jeff Healey
Vito Bratta
David Wilcox (The Canadian one)
Stevie Ray Vaughan
Billy Gibbons 

Few other here and there, but those are the most important (to me)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Initially, Randy rhoads.
When I first heard crazy train, I was hooked. Just the right combo of a badass riff, cool melody and some fine wankery.

After that, it was any one of 20 or so 80's metal guys. Those days were a smorgasbord of great playing....demartini, bratta, the queensryche, whitesnake, evh, harem scarem and Metallica guys, Glenn Tipton, Alex skolnick, nuns betterncourt, and I could go on and on. They had musical virtuosity AND had fun.
After the 80's, honestly, very few inspire me much....maybe Dave Grohl and jerry Cantrell. It's a musical rut for me now.


----------

